# Word of the Week - Week 18 2015



## SENC (Apr 26, 2015)

Cespitose - an adjective meaning growing in dense tufts or clumpy patches.

Cespitose perfectly describes my yard this time of year, as the spring weeds reign before pre-emergent weedkiller kicks in and our summer grass takes over.

It can also describe the hairy growth in a certain WB member's toes.

https://www.howtopronounce.com/cespitose/#

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2015)

My beard is quite cespitose so I gave up on growing it in and just shave regularly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I need the definition to all those other words as well before I can understand what it means.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well I need the definition to all those other words as well before I can understand what it means.



Henry's words are designed to bumfuzzle us commoners.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 26, 2015)

English is not for everyone!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> English is not for everyone!



I guess that means that everyone is not English. Take the Irish for example. We predate the English by many centuries yet you twerps pretend to teach us how to speak. Gardyloo!


----------



## SENC (Apr 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I guess that means that everyone is not English. Take the Irish for example. We predate the English by many centuries yet you twerps pretend to teach us how to speak. Gardyloo!


Seems there is a strong Irish-ape connection after all, though at least you leprechauns offer a warning cry when you fling your poo.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> Seems there is a strong Irish-ape connection after all, though at least you leprechauns offer a warning cry when you fling your poo.



You were baited my friend and you bit hook, line, and sinker. Creative mix with the monkey though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 26, 2015)

Along those lines, it reminded me of a "redneck homonym word". Some kids down the road were not well off, but a step up from the drop box shed of yesteryear. One day is was mighty hot, so they went out back to cool their feet in the shallow pool. When they got out their Pa said they had "septic-toes". True story...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

